# Child discipline



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Regretfully most people nowadays think it improper to discipline children, so I have tried other methods to control my grandchildren when they have had one of 'those moments.' 

Since I'm a pilot, one that I have found very effective is for me to just take the child for a flight in the plane during which I say nothing and give the children the opportunity to reflect on their behavior. 

I don't know whether it's the steady vibration from the engines, or just the time away from any distractions such as TV, video games, computer, iPod, etc. 

Either way, the kids usually calm down and stop misbehaving after our flight together. I believe that eye to eye contact during these sessions is an important element in achieving the desired results.. 

I've included a photo below of one of my sessions with my grandson, in case you want to see details of the technique.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Great technique. I wish more parents would try the same


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I know a few adults who would benefit from this therapy too!

Greenie. 8O


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

The poor little bugger - how could you do that to hime after all he's been through?


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

tonyt said:


> The poor little bugger - how could you do that to hime after all he's been through?


Guess he must do it professionaly :lol:


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

hi , 


that's plagiarism


I AM a real pilot
I took that photo of my Tommy during his ' take your kid to work' week last year .

where did you get that photo, I thought the nice people from social services took them all!

his brother is already asking when his ' take your kid to work week' is.

he must be more excited about it than I thought he would be.

capt neill
Cambridge


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

He must have good suction power from his lips or is it the speed you're going along at which keeps him stuck to the windscreen?? :lol: :lol: 

Thanks for making me laugh out loud (I've just come in after babysitting 3 of our "little darlings") 8O 

Catz


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I am sure I posted this a couple of years ago,.

The oldies are the best.

Dave p


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

If the little chap survived his discipline sessions he's going to very upset when he finds out what's happened to Father Christmas.


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> ........The oldies are the best...Dave p


For what :?: :roll: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:wink: 


Dave p


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Great, that has put a smile on my face as I head off to bed :lol:


----------

